# Interesting reaction-storm to come



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Much to my surprise, two elderly neighbors have come to me this morning in fear of losing their heat and lights. They know I do all the stuff like sawing wood and burning and cooking in chiminea, grills, camping etc. One 75 yr. old neighbor is not doing well physically, and knows her son - 1 hour away, probably can't come and get her if she is in trouble with no electric heat. The other behind me is about 85, has had heart attack but works outside as much as possible and is nimble but is scared also of having no heat,no closeby relatives. So I have spent the morning introducing them to canned heat and showing them various heaters and teaching them not to be afraid of lighting and running some things. Fear, at this point is their greatest enemy. And the 75 yr. old just had a grandaughter and her hub (no job) come and live with her for awhile, they have gone to a house about 2 hours away with no electric. They took all her candles and other things. So I find myself "on duty" and have to check on them first light if the storm has started. I had no idea this would happen and I am glad it is just the elderly. The rest of my family lives nearby but all have extensive camping and wood stoves, generators, etc. People are NOT preparing ahead of time. This right here is 1 out of three, prepared. So what are the stats of unpreparedness nationwide??? Your thoughts would be welcomed. s.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Considering the cities in my state, maybe 1 out of every 3-400. And that's with the radio hammering the message home usually starting in October. Just my guess?


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Truely prepared maybe 1 in 10,000. I know we aren't and we live off grid heat with wood and propane. We can handle a week easy, two ok after that though not so good. I have been working on it laying in some few supplies. We do have double backups for most major systems. Just don't at this time have a good way to store a lot of food. Did get some of the major items recently when we went into the city. 
We did have several people show up at the shop yesterday afternoon to have their generators gotten running. Most of them hadn't been started since last year or before. It was kind of funny I got there at three as usual since we went to winter hours and here comes a line of cars / trucks all with generators. By 4:00 I had all of them running and was on my way home. None of them really had anything wrong with them just gummed up carbs. 
Larry


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I cannot answer your query but I do want to thank you for helping your neighbors. My sis jokes that she will come to my house in an emergency and I joke that I will not let her in unless she has one years worth of provisions with her. This is such a dicy subject for so many of us who do prepare. Bless you.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

biggkidd said:


> Truely prepared maybe 1 in 10,000. I know we aren't and we live off grid heat with wood and propane. We can handle a week easy, two ok after that though not so good. I have been working on it laying in some few supplies. We do have double backups for most major systems. Just don't at this time have a good way to store a lot of food. Did get some of the major items recently when we went into the city.
> We did have several people show up at the shop yesterday afternoon to have their generators gotten running. Most of them hadn't been started since last year or before. It was kind of funny I got there at three as usual since we went to winter hours and here comes a line of cars / trucks all with generators. By 4:00 I had all of them running and was on my way home. None of them really had anything wrong with them just gummed up carbs.
> Larry


Why, oh why do they wait? DH checked ours out even after we ran it last summer in a power outage. It's ready to go!

Iffen you want to see something humorous, go to the city and watch ppl scramble to buy milk, bread and toilet paper if a storm is forecasted! Can't they plan ahead?


----------



## SupermansBabe (Aug 29, 2013)

Bless you for helping these elderly neighbors.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Sounds like life is kinda preventing those folks from doing what they know needs doing, sapphira. Good on you for helping them out. But make sure you draw a clear line and stick to it, as far as how much you're willing to help, OK?

It's gonna be a long, cold winter.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You're the best kind of neighbor!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I think what also irked me somewhat was the TIME involved to help people that should know at least as much as I do and be prepared. If you have a family with young children, how can you cope with helping people when it does take time away from you and your own preps and family? Some preps are indeed last minute - like heating the house a few degrees higher, getting stuff out and easily reachable when something is imminent. Setting up a few things for ease of using. Like the properly working generators. Like biggkidd spending all that time on others, and not on his family and property. And just plain getting tired. I never considered planning TIME as an asset in the preparations. And it seems it is. s


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Good of you to help those neighbors.

Preparedness is just low in many regards. I don't mind people who aren't particularly prepared, and I particularly love it when they get into that fearful state where they realize how vulnerable they are. That's a great teachable moment.

What bothers me, however, is how many of them go right back to being unprepared and mocking us the moment the perceived crisis is over.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My neighbors are certainly prepared enough to last a week without leaving home, most longer than that. As for a problem with loss of electricity, many have generators, a fireplace, even a woodburner just in case. I think the occasional loss of power, anywhere from a few hours to a few days (and only spotty) as a normal part of winter gives everyone enough thought to have a back up plan.

Bless you for watching out for your neighbors. Remember, as you get older (I mean over sixty or seventy) it is much harder to get everyday chores done. Not everyone has the mental facilities they had when they were twenty.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Amazing (but not surprising) that the grand daughter would take the 75 year old's things and leave her behind with nothing. Thank you for doing what you can for these people. 
Maybe check on their blankets, wool socks and warm clothing to keep warm during the power outage.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Astrid said:


> Amazing (but not surprising) that the grand daughter would take the 75 year old's things and leave her behind with nothing. Thank you for doing what you can for these people.
> Maybe check on their blankets, wool socks and warm clothing to keep warm during the power outage.


It makes me suspect that anything you really give them is going to disappear to the granddaughter the next time she shows up.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

My 88 year old neighbor phone ME to see if we were ok! Hubby 92 and out on his Gator checking his cows. Everyone around here are very self sufficient. But the best of neighbors....when a huge old maple fell in our yard they were all here to help cut it up before Pa knew it fell! I was at work and he slept thru the storm per his usual.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

At least they are asking for help before they are in trouble. Gives them a little bit of time to get together what they may need. Don't forget hand warmers. One or two in a sleeping bag/under the blanket is wonderful when the heat goes out. Nice toasty toes... Can't stand cold feet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny. I been going to bed early since the storm. Sat at 6, Sun at 7, Mon at 9 when BBG ended. Neighbors, the new ones, been here 2 months, came by around 8 30 to see if I was OK. I had seen there tracks when I got home from DDs Sat and thought it was the UPS man. nope. It was them, checking on little ole me. I been here over 30yrs, and nobody ever did that before.
Told them I was fine and thanked them and wished them a merry Christmas, and they left after he introducing me to his wife and baby boy.
Im not as prepared as I usually am.
#1, I thought id be gone from here by now and hated to cut wood just to either haul or leave.
#2 I had a rake and 1 ton truck in my yard which limited my ability to bring trees into it to limb and split. Had to wait on parts for the rake till I got my SS, then wait till they came. Truck I finally got to run so I could move it.
I cut a couple ricks of green wood, and I had over 2 ricks off HARD 2X3s and other old boards, ect. I save them for fire starters. They burn hot.
I am getting ready to cut maybe 3 to 4 rick of old wood, but, depending on the badness of the winter I feel it wont be enough. HATE BURNING GREEN WOOD


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

here in central n.y.(farm country)probly 1 out of 10 are prepared.most are 1week/paychk to disaster,power goes out?they're screwed-food in frig only-drilled well-can't bail water-don't like wood smoke.my 50yrs here taught me well.auto bk-up gen-powers everything (even shop)expensive?NOPE thks craigslist!dug well,freezer full -pantry full of stuff we grew and canned (thks gramps for teachin this to me)citidiots are building $200,000 homes 2 roads over don't have a clue what to do if the water don't WORK.god help us all...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

No one came to ck on me. DD called and sent texts regularly, as she always does to see about me, usually asked what I was doin. Son in law texted to say to stay in and if i needed anything or wanted to go anywhere to call him.

I called some folks daily to see how they were gettin along. All were like me, sittin in the house and eatin lots of chili, stew, beans and cornbread. NOt worrying too much about elec. I got propane to cook on, propane grill, wood/charcoal grill, fireplace, plenty of wood on the place, may need to be cut or split, but good supply.

Women I checked on said basically the same, propane grills, fireplaces, eating the same kinds of groceries. Some had chicken and dumplings and I kinda wished they lived next door instead of 10 or 15 miles away over 4 to 6 inches of ice.

I'm the one always tellin them to stock up, don't let the gas tanks get below half, preferably fill up when 3/4 full just to be sure. That kind of thing. MOst know I got plenty of groceries and a way to cook so don't worry, they know I won't go out on ice, done had two broken legs at one time and very careful now.
Ed


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have been imagining myself in *sapphira's *position and I think that I would probably invite the elderly neighbors to wait out the storm/power outage, etc. in my home. I have a small house, but think having everyone under one roof would take a lot of the fear out of situation, not to mention making it easier to keep an eye on them.


----------



## seawulf (Mar 20, 2013)

I know that most people are not prepared for even a minor glitch in their daily lives. My wife and I started preparing only a couple years ago but I feel like I may be a few years late! But what we recently found was a wilderness survival course at the local community college. The course was so-so at best, but it introduced us to a group of like-minded people. We have kept in contact and are continuing our education after the class ended by teaching each other. we found out that each of us had aspects of survival and preparedness that we were strong in and others we were weak. We are continuing to meet and discuss and practice what we deem we need most. Right now I would say that my greatest asset is that I have a group that has the right attitude about survival and preparedness.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you have found a very valuable asset in your new friends, *seawulf*.

Also, welcome to this group, we're glad to have you.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome, Seawulf...you've found the kind of group I'd like to have.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I grew up with my grandparents who grew up dirt poor on farms in Wyo. with only themselves to count on PLUS the Depression going on. I learned SO MUCH from them on how to be self reliant and prepared for "who knows what!" as my grandma used to say.  It totally amazes me also how as soon as a storm is forecasted on the news the lines at the gas station are crazy and the store is packed with people trying to buy provisions to last out the storm!!! I am so GLAD that I can sit by the fire with a bowl of warm soup and my knitting while they are all running around like their heads are cut off!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Pretty much everybody in my area has food in the cupboards, as few people want the hassle of shopping every day. I have heard in some communities that yes, some people really *DO* shop daily! Not here.

Heat and power are more scarce: when we lost power some 12 years ago 2/3 of the people left until it came back, and I think the same would happen again if we lost power for more than a day!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

sapphira said:


> Much to my surprise, two elderly neighbors have come to me this morning in fear of losing their heat and lights. They know I do all the stuff like sawing wood and burning and cooking in chiminea, grills, camping etc. One 75 yr. old neighbor is not doing well physically, and knows her son - 1 hour away, probably can't come and get her if she is in trouble with no electric heat. The other behind me is about 85, has had heart attack but works outside as much as possible and is nimble but is scared also of having no heat,no closeby relatives. So I have spent the morning introducing them to canned heat and showing them various heaters and teaching them not to be afraid of lighting and running some things. Fear, at this point is their greatest enemy. And the 75 yr. old just had a grandaughter and her hub (no job) come and live with her for awhile, they have gone to a house about 2 hours away with no electric. They took all her candles and other things. So I find myself "on duty" and have to check on them first light if the storm has started. I had no idea this would happen and I am glad it is just the elderly. The rest of my family lives nearby but all have extensive camping and wood stoves, generators, etc. People are NOT preparing ahead of time. This right here is 1 out of three, prepared. So what are the stats of unpreparedness nationwide??? Your thoughts would be welcomed. s.



Bless you for looking out for you elderly neighbors! My Grandma raised me to do good to others when it is in my power to do so. None of us can take care of everyone but we can help those who come to us for help.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is southern Nova Scotia we have been very fortunate having mild winters the past several years. Then that changed in Dec. with an unexpected ice and snow storm. It wasn't drastic and was over in three days. Still people flocked to the stores for shovels, groceries, generators etc. because they were not prepared.

Now 70 miles North of us there was an ice storm and thousands have been with out power since Sunday and will be until Saturday. Most of them aren't prepared to winter camp either! We were lucky as our storm was all rain. From the Maritimes right across Canada there are storms and thousands of homes and businesses without electric. According to news reports the majority of people were not prepared to do without power for several days.

In our immediate area family and neighbors think we are doomsday sayers because we always tell people to prepare in case there is a weather disaster but most won't heed the warning. They just plain don't think anything will happen here and apparently don't watch the news about what is happening across the country. Several neighbors are planning cross country trips by air despite the fact airports across the country are cancelling flights! More than likely some people will be stuck in airports somewhere neither reaching their destinations or unable to return home!

I really don't know what it will take to wake people up to the fact they need an emergency plan in place and provisions. It has been ten years or more ago when our power was off for four days here but folks have forgotten that I guess. There has been summer storms when power went off for a day because salt from the sea gets on wires. But very few take things seriously even when warnings are on TV.

So we keep plugging along and are as prepared as anyone could be for about any weather disaster. When it happens we will help those we can and the rest will have to look out for themselves.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A foot of snow was our earlie December present from ma nature and colder than usual temps..:shocked: Plenty of food..wood...water..livestock feed..:indif:Lokked like we'd be stuck under the hill for a week or so as my four wheel is inoperative..:indif: Oh welll...but what if one of us needs to go to hospital!:smack
ambulance has four wheel here..ah good..
second day here comes good samaritan neighbor plowing our drive with his tractor and bucket ...Yay! got in pick up and drove the two miles to state hwy just to see if i could...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

sisterpine said:


> I cannot answer your query but I do want to thank you for helping your neighbors. My sis jokes that she will come to my house in an emergency and I joke that I will not let her in unless she has one years worth of provisions with her. This is such a dicy subject for so many of us who do prepare. Bless you.



agreed- I am not helping my knucklehead brother who won't work- but if my 85 and 75 yr old neighbor had no family around - I would totally do what you are doing- 
the family should not have taken all her candles what the heck!


----------

